# 2002 Outback Found On Ebay



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Click Here

"Tows very easily with my 6 cylinder Ford Explorer with tow package."

You have got to be kidding me. What am I thinking of with buying a 3/4 ton truck or an Excursion. I guess I just need one of those Ford V-6's to put in my Suburban


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As we tell everyone, the buyer needs to be smarter than the seller. This is a good example of it

I think they make a kit to install that 6 cyl in your Suburban.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words. Even if that's a magical V-6 in her Explorer, just think of the short wheelbase while towing that 28' TT. Talk about the tail wagging the dog!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought the V6 Explorer's had a 5000lb weight limit for towing....


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I towed a 25FBS with a 1997 V8 Ford Explorer for one short season and that's about as big or heavy as that truck could handle. We took it very slow and steady and never towed on real windy days.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I thought the V6 Explorer's had a 5000lb weight limit for towing....


It was probably a special edition that was limited in production, the seller just happened to be lucky enough to find one.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What happened to truth in advertising?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey he said 6 cylinder maybe he dropped in a Cummins









John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Maybe he should keep the trailer, and get rid of the ford exploder???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

He must live in Neverneverland, where you only tow down hill going camping and down hill coming home


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

Our camper dealer said it was OK for a Trailblazer (which we had) to pull a 2003 26RS. That definitely was "the tail wagging the dog". Talk about white knuckles! With God's protection, we had no accidents (31 trips), and we purchased a used Tahoe Z71 with a towing package. Much better, and no more white knuckles.

Ralph Miller


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, and I wasn't sure my f-150 could handle the 21rs.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Of course it tows fine (in the back yard). James


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Click Here
> 
> You have got to be kidding me. What am I thinking of with buying a 3/4 ton truck or an Excursion. I guess I just need one of those Ford V-6's to put in my Suburban


"*Tows very easily with my 6 cylinder Ford Explorer with tow package*







."


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

They say Fords are Built Tough







I dont think anyone Builds that Tough


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow









I have owned three 6 cylinder Explorers. They had trouble with a 6 x 9 U-haul trailer.

The 28BHS was at the extreme upper limit of our Suburban IMHO.

Wow


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Seller didn't mention he only tows it downhill with the V-6.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I towed my 21RS with a Envoy....once. Scared the crap out of me.

We upgraded right away.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WOOOOOooooooow! I can think of no other word!











> That is all you had to say... It's the scariest environment imaginable!
> -Armageddon (Owen Wilson)


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I own the 05 28bhs and towed with a Chevy 1500 rated at approx 6900lbs and i would not recommend anyone to tow that trailer with any 1/2 ton truck. Remeber you never believe a salesman on what will tow a trailer. I heard a salesman tell customers they could tow 11,000lbs with a durango.


----------



## my3sons (Jan 29, 2004)

Dougdogs said it best.

I towed my 2004 25RS-S with an Explorer about 3 times. I then went out and bought a Hensley Arrow and a Ford Expedition. I am SOOO much happier.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

this reminds me of when we bought our 30' boat. the dealer was telling us not to worry about what to tow with because....*"we tow them around the yard here with tractors and if they can do it, any truck should be able to" *


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Last time we were in Yellowstone we saw another Outback (21rs) and went over to introduce ourselves. These folks were an older retired couple and they were just hooking up to leave - with their Ford Explorer (no V-8 badge - I checked). I asked them about it and they said it was not a problem - it handled pretty well. Said it was a little slow up the grades so I asked where they had taken it so far (hard to get to West Yellowstone without going up a hill somewhere). They started listing the states they had done on this trip and it was amazing these folks were still alive in my opinion - they had done a loop from the Midwest south to Texas, across to California, up the coast highway to Oregon and then to Seattle. They then came from Seattle on I-90 to West Yellowstone. Some serious towing in that trip!

I guess there are those risk-takers who jump off bridges with rubber bands tied to their ankles and then there are those who drive their Ford Explorers with a 6k trailer in tow! (I'll do the former over the latter thanks.)

I hope they made it home OK.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Infinity dealer just told my mom that the QX56 would do anything my Excursion would do....at some point, salesmen become dangerous!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I thought the V6 Explorer's had a 5000lb weight limit for towing....


Exactly, that is why he stated the trailer has *"Dry weight 4760 pounds"* in the ad.


----------

